# permit question



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Around here that would require a permit and a licensed electrician due to it being moved to a new location and in a Commercial environment.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

In NY, - public works,, state,, county,, town, school etc.. all can do electrical work on public property with out a permit or license.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

gpop said:


> Florida - Lift station in a fenced in area with a authorized personnel only sign.
> 
> Panel needs to be upgraded to a new style with all the extra scada toys and a few safety upgrades. Normally this would not be a problem but on this one the poco meter will need to be relocated 10'. The meter is feed underground and has a riser up the pole (poco owns the pole).
> Poco requires a permit for disconnect and reconnect.
> ...


A municipality is exempt from contractor licensing requirements but they still need a permit.
A public utility is exempt from permitting and contractor licensing when working on utility infrastructure.

However, in no case may an unlicensed 3rd party engage in contracting for the work unless they hold the respective license, because they then would indeed be engaging in contracting for that activity.

Who's your employer?
A unit of government?
A public utility?
Panel shop?
In any case I'd think they'd have an EC on the books.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> A municipality is exempt from contractor licensing requirements but they still need a permit.
> A public utility is exempt from permitting and contractor licensing when working on utility infrastructure.
> 
> However, in no case may an unlicensed 3rd party engage in contracting for the work unless they hold the respective license, because they then would indeed be engaging in contracting for that activity.
> ...


Tribal government

edit 

Tribal government public works.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

gpop said:


> Tribal government


In that case, I have no clue. Lol


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> In that case, I have no clue. Lol


lol neither do i which is why im asking


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The Miccosukee Tribe is exempt from contractor licensing and building codes when building a chickee.

If any tribe owns and operates a public utility, they are exempt from permitting and contractor licensing when working on the utility infrastructure.

It's kind of a catch 22.
State law says you don't need a permit, but city/ county bldg dept wants a permit if POCO is involved because POCO won't reconnect until the local inspector puts his OK sticker on it. They're not running around doing inspections unless there's a permit.

So ask the city/ county if the tribe can pull the permit as owner/ contractor because it is for the utility infrastructure and the utility is exempt from contractor licensing on utility infrastructure. I suggest you yourself ask them since you're the lead electrician. That why when they start questioning you as to specs, you can dazzle them with your vast knowledge and capabilities.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for taking your time and explaining some of the basics Mike. I know its catch 22 but generally tribal building inspectors follow what the local building departments are doing so i will try to set up a sit down and see what there concerns are. 

Even if i get the permit im still going to contract the riser to meter as the local guys know who to call to make things happen when it comes to poco.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Then have that guy do the entire service. That should be all they need, something to affix the OK sticker to. 

When I was at the city bldg dept, if FDOT would hire ABCD Electric to do the work at a traffic signal, ABCD Electric would come to my office and get a permit to build a pedestal service and the permit stops there. Our inspectors are not going inside that cabinet and inspecting relays, timers, etc.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Pretty common for us to have a permit just for the point of service on utility just to make the POCO happy here too. Utilities don't want joe bob building inspector bumbling around a treatment plant or well site.


----------

